
You might not need Redux - hamstercat
https://medium.com/@dan_abramov/you-might-not-need-redux-be46360cf367#.8uj9cpd6i
======
tracker1
It's sad that a post like this is needed... I wouldn't consider doing a modern
spa/webapp of even medium complexity without a state machine similar to redux
or redux itself. In a team setting it allows you to establish workflows that
are consistent and easier to understand.

Also, your reducers and action creators don't need to live together, I tend to
import from the base directory into feature based structure/directories. A
given directory/feature does not need to contain all of actions(creators),
reducers, dumb/smart/pf components and sub-components. But by organizing
data/handlers into features and components into features, sometimes in the
same directory, it makes it easier to find/discover, though it may seem
chaotic at first. Imho, it's better than having to traverse through a deep
tree to go from a component to a reducer, etc.

I really like redux, and I'm personally inclined to lean on it, even if it
makes the code slightly more complex, that complexity is consistent and easier
to follow than just about everything else I've seen.

That said, if you have state that doesn't need to be persisted, then go ahead
and keep that at a component level. You can have a higher level component with
your actions and setstate, then pass them down to more simple components, or
pure view functions.

